# How many F150 owners are getting the cybertruck



## Charles Johnson (Aug 9, 2018)

I placed my reservation $s for the CT and will sell my F250 to get it. How many other Ford truck owners are going to do that?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

At least 3.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

My dad called yesterday about Christmas plans and then asked if I'd seen the truck & that it is 'god-awful' looking and 'they should fire the designer'. He has driven Ford F-x50s my entire life, uses his truck for work to pick up supplies or deliver smaller items (has a custom cabinet business) and often hauls a full sized car trailer (both flatbed and enclosed). I expected the conversation to continue with "what are they thinking?!" sorts of things, but quickly he mentioned "did you know the 3 motor one can go 500 miles?!" I mentioned it also has 110v and 220v power and an air compressor thinking at least the compressor would spark his interest and he replied with "it does?, wow. and it can go 0-60 in 2.9 seconds!".

this is how it'll win over the Ford F-series crowd.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

I've never owned a Ford.... Fix Or Repair Daily! I did sell my Dodge Ram 2500 to get the model 3 after convincing my self I no longer needed a truck (was just sitting in the barn most of the time). 

My logic was "I can rent a truck for $20/day". Basically it was costing a lot of money to just sit there ($600/year in weight fees at the DMV), repair bills were getting bigger (20 years old, 150K miles). And at 9 MPG, it wasn't good for the environment.

That being said.... I did reserve one. I have two years to work through it in my head. Not so bad as a daily driver if it's powered by solar.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm on my 2nd Ram that I lease for my dealership as the work truck. I had a 2500 diesel then down graded to a 1500 V6 to save some cash since the diesel was a huge overkill...lol I'm buying the dual motor variant of the Cyber Truck and will not lease anymore. I feel the Cyber Truck will be good for many years to come and worth holding on to.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> I'm on my 2nd Ram that I lease for my dealership as the work truck. I had a 2500 diesel then down graded to a 1500 V6 to save some cash since the diesel was a huge overkill...lol I'm buying the dual motor variant of the Cyber Truck and will not lease anymore. I feel the Cyber Truck will be good for many years to come and worth holding on to.


What I hated most about my ('99 Ram) is that it went through front brakes about every 20K miles..... they were notorious for undersized brakes. Won't be a problem on the CT!


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

fritter63 said:


> What I hated most about my ('99 Ram) is that it went through front brakes about every 20K miles..... they were notorious for undersized brakes. Won't be a problem on the CT!


The Cummins Diesel in the Ram 2500 burned through tires like nobody's business. I had to replace them every 18 months


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jay79 said:


> The Cummins Diesel in the Ram 2500 burned through tires like nobody's business. I had to replace them every 18 months


Yeah, just wait until you find out how quickly a cybertruck eats through tires. :grimacing:


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

I've owned my F150 since new, 2001. It has 158k miles and has been absolutely flawless. It's a garage queen for sure but is very handy when you really do need it. It practically looks brand new and has been my pride and joy vehicle all the time I've owned it. Many wonderful memories with my kids (when they were kids) and wife exploring, camping, and just growing up in that truck. Nope- not selling for anything, including the CT.


----------



## ilmoftah (Dec 3, 2019)

Charles Johnson said:


> I placed my reservation $s for the CT and will sell my F250 to get it. How many other Ford truck owners are going to do that?


I guess we'll see. I own a '05 2500 Suburban w/Quadrasteer and all wheel drive.. It has a tad over 105k on it. It is bulletproof and I use it for 'manly' trips. I've owned everything from an original H1 to a Maserati Levante and every gas-burning car in between. I am more excited about this than vehicle than anything I have ever contemplated purchasing. Excellent choice Sir! On this, I am with you!!!


----------

